# Types you're mistaken for



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

Was wondering if anyone gets mistyped a lot.


Nobody irl really knows about this stuff, but I think I come off as an ISTP. 

So tell me your type and what type people often think you are!


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

Some people tend to get surprised that I'm an ENTP once I've explained what it is. Some have searched the description though and been like "oh my god it's so her". I think I might come off as ENFPish, my Fe has developed a lot lately and I'm pretty good at faking emotional responses.

I really want to make people type me though, would work if I knew more who are interested in MBTI.


----------



## desinys (Nov 13, 2014)

Well my classmates see me as warm and bubbly, but when they've done the test for me they usually get ESTJ (which really pisses me off), ENTP and INTJ. One of my friends even got ESFP which I really don't understand. My close friends get ENTJ though.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

I had an INFJ friend who was absolutely sure I was an ENTP. The more and more I read about it though, the less I would relate to Ne as a function. I think her view on this was created by this one joke I made early on, and that one anomalous joke would go on to characterize her entire view of me. Her comments on how obviously Ne I apparently am is really strange in hindsight, and every other friend I've mentioned this to with knowledge of typology have been equally baffled.

I've been typed by other people several times as an ambiguous Te dominant when I was trying to find out my type but I didn't particularity know any of these people, although I do usually score as ESTJ or ENTJ on dichotomy tests. If I'm not ESTP, I'm probably an ENFJ. Pretty good possibility of that actually. Almost tempted to present on this site as typeless and have ESTP/ENFJ written in my signature or something.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

For people who don't know me, I probably come off as some sort of awkward IxTx type. To people who know me, I probably come off as an ENFP.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

I think people would mistake me for an xNFJ because of my creativity and non-typical opinions


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

People often think that I'm an INTJ. Probably because both types are quite similar. And people often think that INFJs are very emotional and stuff. But we are Ni-dom after all.


----------



## anakmager (Apr 16, 2015)

ISTP or ISFP

Although one my closest friends who's also an INFP and good with typings is very convinced that I'm an INTP. Apparently she thinks I'm too level-headed and cynical to be an NF haha


----------



## Baerlieber (May 18, 2015)

A couple of people think I'm an ENFP. I can see why they might think that if they've seen me in an unhealthy stage of my life. But it always surprises me when people think I'm an extravert; I think to myself, "wow, they have no idea what it's like inside my mind."


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

People who know me could probably type me quickly as an ENTJ.

At work, I'd probably get typed as an INFJ.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

No one I know irl knows about MBTI, but if they did, they would surely mistype me as an INTP. Even I mistyped me as one when I first heard of MBTI.


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

INTJ a few times, but primarily by people who don't understand how the eight functions work. 

"You're so logical! That must mean you're a T!" 

... sigh.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

People like to think I'm INTP, INFP, or INTJ. Apparently they think I must be intuitive because I THINK. Lol. I also don't come across to others as warm (unless you know me well) so the Fe isn't a consideration. >.>


----------



## gardengnome (Dec 12, 2014)

People have guessed I was INTJ and ENTP, probably because I'm not very outwardly emotional or sensitive.... I can see how I might have an NT vibe but I don't know, I've never seen myself in person


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

To the friends of mine who I'm not as close to, I seem pretty much like an ENFP. I'm bubbly, spontanous and I easily get caught up by a new idea. However, that's just how I like to be, when I feel secure and even under the smallest pressure, I'm as much as an ESTJ, as you could imagine ^^"


----------



## Iris006 (May 25, 2015)

My father is convinced that I'm an ENTP, but I'm a walking blob of emotions, and not quite as pragmatic as ENTPs are.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Many people think I am -extroverted-


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

People (both online and IRL) tend to mistype me as:
ESTP- probably for the "sports freak" part
ISTP- I guess it's because I am quite aloof and skeptic and very pragmatic
ENTJ- because I am bossy? And I get very serious when I think something is important? And because I am harsh? I don't know, how ENTP and ENTJ can be confused is beyond me


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm not sure, but some people were a bit surprised when I told them I'm an INFP.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

I got someone to type me and they got ... ESFP. Needless to say, I was amused. She said that I seem very in touch with my feelings but that about sensing/intuitive she wasn't exactly sure.


----------



## Lelu (Jun 1, 2015)

My friends would probably guess ENTJ.


----------



## Scarlet.Black (Jan 6, 2016)

ENFP mistaken for ENFJ and ENTP. I am HSP and very aware of my surroundings and people so I always get Fe=100%. But I use a lot of Te and Ne so I know that I am ENFP. I am not that restless as ENFPs usually are (my ennegramm tritype is 6w7-8w7-2w3) and I am very committed in long-time plans, studying, work and hobbies so I could easily see myself as J. I just like to use my Si because I need a lot of alone time and some peace


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Online: INFJ
IRL: INTJ

In MBTI my four letters _are_ INFJ though, to be fair. I don't seem typically Ne because it is the spontaneous function that brainstorms ideas and multiple perspectives, and I don't pursue possibilities in a broad sense. Ne Aux is more subtle, as Fi overrides it and makes my focus seem more like an Ni-dom and/or a judging type. 

A Thinker in person simply because I'm not a very touchy-feely person. At all.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

ISTJ... Never have I (nor would I) be confused with an extrovert or a feeler, but I've occasionally been thought by others to be INTJ or ISTP. The preponderance of evidence would never point to either of those for me, but in isolated instances each could seem to be possibilities.

The INTJ vibe probably stems from me being an E5... but my natural curiosity for how things work can be satisfied by practical understanding rather than theoretical understanding, and I'm the last person to ever (intentionally) start a debate.

The ISTP vibe probably comes from my distinct lack of care about my dress or organization in my environment. However, ISTPs I know are much more reckless then I'm ever comfortable with, and much too prone to changing plans for my taste.


----------



## Blackbear (Feb 10, 2014)

Scarlet.Black said:


> ENFP mistaken for ENFJ and ENTP. I am HSP and very aware of my surroundings and people so I always get Fe=100%. But I use a lot of Te and Ne so I know that I am ENFP. I am not that restless as ENFPs usually are (my ennegramm tritype is 6w7-8w7-2w3) and I am very committed in long-time plans, studying, work and hobbies so I could easily see myself as J. I just like to use my Si because I need a lot of alone time and some peace


Or you can visualise your future well?  You are very relatable. You seem pretty aware of the things that you are


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 12, 2014)

Most often it's ENTJ and INFJ for obvious reasons. My friends would guess the former, some people can mistake me for either including the latter.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

Probably ESTP.


----------



## ixwolvesix (Apr 29, 2016)

ENTJ... cause sometimes I am very extroverted and social. There are times when I am the take charge vocal leader type.
INTP apparently one of my friends thought I was this because of my love of computers and lazy habits... until she found out I plan out my lazy days. 

INTJ here btw.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Several people who really like MBTI but don't know about functions have insisted I'm an INTP. But I don't think anyone who knows about functions could think that.

Online I've been mistaken for an INTJ and ENFP. 

IRL, most people don't know about MBTI. However, the descriptions for ISFP or IxTJ probably best capture the most common misconceptions people have about me, before they know me well.

or ENFP if I'm hypomanic, lol.


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

ISFP, INFJ, and, once, ISTP (coming from someone who doesn't fully understand the MBTI)


----------



## Baron Rockmore (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm an ENTJ. Most people in my life thought i'm an ESTP. Mostly because i'm a rebellious heavy-hitting hedonistic rockstar with high testosterone and outrageous sexual activities. Plus the fact that my jobs are mostly practical(audio-engineering, journalism, acting, writing, speaking etc). One thing they don't know about is that i'm always calculating, analyzing and planning things up. That's why i'd never get arrested at the first place. Lol. Some older people even thought i'm an ENTP as they thought i'm so NT yet so wild. But after intensive reading about cognitive functions i can assume that i don't perceive the world as concretely as Se-doms since i tend to think about things in a conceptual manner. And unlike Ne-doms, my intuition doesn't work in external world. It's powerful but it works inside my head. I'm still learning about the cognitive functions though.


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

Usually ESTP. Sometimes ENTJ, INTJ and ESTJ as well.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

ISTJ 
ENFP(I dont know how)
INFJ
ISFJ
INTP
ENTP


----------



## Yu Narukami (Jan 14, 2016)

I've had people tell me that I'm ENTP, INTJ and ESTJ. ENTP because I have a tendency to stop myself when I'm getting worked up and think "okay what is the other side of the argument that I'm probably missing" and my tendency to troll and insult my closer friends. INTJ because I hate smalltalk and to people in LA apparently that automatically means I'm an introvert. ESTJ because I value cultural traditions a lot and because I'm quite good at communicating and talking in concrete terms.


----------



## Scarlet.Black (Jan 6, 2016)

Blackbear said:


> Or you can visualise your future well?  You are very relatable. You seem pretty aware of the things that you are


Well I don't really visualise my future at all. I can't do that even if I try. I have some goals just because I need them to make myself focus on something and achieve things in life.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

I think my mom mostly sees me as a dramatic, mental INFP because she can't let go of ancient INTP inferior-feels explosions.

I come across mostly as various feelers, or at least a super friendly ENTP, I think. I was really happy when one person told me they thought I was an ISTP, even though it wasn't true.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

Baron Rockmore said:


> I'm an ENTJ. Most people in my life thought i'm an ESTP. Mostly because i'm a rebellious heavy-hitting hedonistic rockstar with high testosterone and outrageous sexual activities. Plus the fact that my jobs are mostly practical(audio-engineering, journalism, acting, writing, speaking etc). One thing they don't know about is that i'm always calculating, analyzing and planning things up. That's why i'd never get arrested at the first place. Lol. Some older people even thought i'm an ENTP as they thought i'm so NT yet so wild. But after intensive reading about cognitive functions i can assume that i don't perceive the world as concretely as Se-doms since i tend to think about things in a conceptual manner. And unlike Ne-doms, my intuition doesn't work in external world. It's powerful but it works inside my head. I'm still learning about the cognitive functions though.


I find Ni to be rather invisible on my husband, so I used to think he was an ESTJ until I studied the functions myself and then I retyped both of us because I realized there was a 0% chance I was a feeler, and he has no trace of Si/Ne. I still have trouble finding the Ni, but I'm certain that it's there, hiding behind Te and Se.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

On here, I'm seen as an Ne-dom for some reason. I guess Ni is unidentifiable by this point.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Entj™ / istj™.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

ENTP (if drunk), ESTJ (if sober), IxFP (if in a grip episode).


----------



## Velcorn (Feb 15, 2016)

Ti dom, IxTP, which I might actually be


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

If I were to guess:

xSTP.
xSTJ.
xNTJ.
ENFx.
Probably just depends when/where and how dressed.


----------



## figurines (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't have any friends who are into MBTI so no one has directly mistyped me, but I'm aware that if someone doesn't know me well I probably often come off as an INTP or INTJ, depending on the way I'm acting.


----------



## Baron Rockmore (Mar 25, 2016)

lookslikeiwin said:


> I find Ni to be rather invisible on my husband, so I used to think he was an ESTJ until I studied the functions myself and then I retyped both of us because I realized there was a 0% chance I was a feeler, and he has no trace of Si/Ne. I still have trouble finding the Ni, but I'm certain that it's there, hiding behind Te and Se.


Well that's probably because his Ni is inferior since Ni is a powerful and strong function. That's just a possibility though as i don't know your husband well enough to mention the functions he use accurately. One pattern i do notice in Ni users as their dom/aux function is they dislike and uncomfortable to simply go with the flow and take a full self-responsibility of all their actions so they won't say something like they don't actually deserve whatever happen in their current life, they will accept it as the concequences or risk(and not as "tragedy" or something happen because they are humans and therefore they are imperfect)they've already know they are going to face before they do things they did. They take matters in their own hands.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Many times others have mistaken me for someone who gives a damn.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Who the hell knows about type in the real world lol. This is mostly delusional online fantasy


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

I don't change when inteaching with the outside. My group would think otherwise because they only read 1 description about all the types, they don't know much.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

INTP and INTJ all of the time. One would think ENTP, but no, my persona is nothing like an ENTP, but very much like the two I mentioned.


----------



## Scarlet.Black (Jan 6, 2016)

My friends have mistyped me as ESTJ. I get that.


----------



## Na2Cr2O7 (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm an ENTP.
Mistaken as any other NP types.


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

To the people around me I probably come off as an:

INTJ (at home)
INTJ/IN*P (at school/it depends on the person)

Though I'm not sure if that's true since I don't think that anyone knows about it.


----------



## Purple Skies (Aug 31, 2015)

IxTJ is what I look like on the outside (if you go by stereotypes). I have a stern and serious demeanour. People at first often think I either don't like them or I'm bored of them. 

Only close friends and family would correctly guess my type if they knew about MBTI but acquaintances wouldn't. Although they wouldn't say IxTJ, they'd probably guess INTP because I'm not typically warm unless I know you very well. Nor do I talk about feelings like most non-INFPs assume. 

Btw, I don't think most INFPs talk about feelings anyway, but this is how they're portrayed on personality sites and Tumblr :/


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

INFJ.

Apparently I can come across as an INFJ in real life, I've only asked 2 people IRL to type me and both typed me INFJ.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

INTP or IxFJ


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

Baron Rockmore said:


> Well that's probably because his Ni is inferior since Ni is a powerful and strong function. That's just a possibility though as i don't know your husband well enough to mention the functions he use accurately. One pattern i do notice in Ni users as their dom/aux function is they dislike and uncomfortable to simply go with the flow and take a full self-responsibility of all their actions so they won't say something like they don't actually deserve whatever happen in their current life, they will accept it as the concequences or risk(and not as "tragedy" or something happen because they are humans and therefore they are imperfect)they've already know they are going to face before they do things they did. They take matters in their own hands.


Since making that comment, I've actually determined that I'm just bad at seeing Ni lol. He's definitely an ENTJ. I was actually convinced he was an ESTJ before I studied the theory more, and I realized he was just fitting some of the ESTJ stereotypes, but functionally doesn't suit it at all, so I explored several possibilities more in-depth and have come out pretty much positive he is ENTJ for a number of reasons.


----------



## Waveshine (Mar 18, 2011)

INTP

tbh it can be pretty hard to distinguish ENTPs from INTPs especially when the ENTP is socially awkward (from personal experience, a lot of them are). ENTPs are also notorious for being the most quiet type out of all the extroverts since they don't always direct their ne at people and ti isn't people-oriented at all. i don't really have problems with social awkwardness rn but i can definitely be quiet sometimes


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

INFP


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

With my close friends- INTJ
With people I don't know that much- INFJ/P
With my family- INxx
By myself- INFJ


----------



## Ansgar (Jun 4, 2016)

People tend to confuse my ruthless behavior with Te and type me as INTJ, but i have a clear Ti. My friends know I'm an ISTP though.


----------



## Pepeljara (Apr 30, 2016)

when judging by my appearance usually INFP.
when they start talking to me usually people see me as an xSTx, but seeing me as a thinker after a conversation is constant.


----------



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

My close friends - INxP or INTJ
Family - INFJ


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

ESFP, ESTP, ENTJ, ENFP and ENFP. 

Anyone wanna add anything else to the list?


----------



## Xyte (Aug 4, 2015)

I'd likely get typed as INTP by people who observe me from afar, irl. After getting to know me, you'll realize I'm not actually organized in any way, and that I'm pretty prone to social anxiety and depression.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

ENTP, INFP and ISTP.
@WontlyTheMoonBear
Sure why not.
ENFJ.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

narcissistic said:


> ENTP, INFP and ISTP.
> @WontlyTheMoonBear
> Sure why not.
> ENFJ.


Yeah, but this is *types you're mistaken for* xD I AM an ENFJ lol.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

ENFP, INTP, ISFP or IxFJ.


----------



## Yukeetah (Jun 9, 2015)

Acquaintances usually see me as INTP. Only when I really open up to people do I appear to be ISFJ. And quite frequently do I come off as extroverted when in a comfortable situation.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

@WontlyTheMoonBear
That's the whole point, you mistake yourself as one.
But doesn't matter, you didn't get it.
*sigh*


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

narcissistic said:


> @WontlyTheMoonBear
> That's the whole point, you mistake yourself as one.
> But doesn't matter, you didn't get it.
> *sigh*


Sorry for having Low Ti *huffs* Dx xD


----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm still seeking my type, i'm actually thinking about being an ISFJ, but have always been typed as a N :/


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm thinking of being an ISTJ for today, see how it feels you know. 
Then tomorrow an ESTP because why not.


----------



## TheGoddessLuna (Jun 12, 2016)

Ha! Anything extraverted.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

I think I could be mistaken as an ISTP, INTP, or INTJ.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Ne-dom is a common suspicion with others. Honorable mentions: ISFP, ISFJ.


----------



## Loeveangel (Nov 7, 2015)

To my family I seem like an INTP, but I think when I'm around my friends I seem like an INFJ/ISFJ. But the way I really am best fits the INFP profile.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

That depends whether irl or online. 

In real life not many people are into cognitive science, if they know the mbti it's just because they took the test online. Never mistyped for an extrovert. 

Online I've had all sorts of typing: istj, intj, estj, istp, infp, enfp, isfp, intp, enfj and probably others. Or the interest to have the whole picture. Typing on a quote or a video is useless.


----------



## hootie (Jul 15, 2017)

ENFJ or INTP.

*ENFJ* 
Sometimes I'm really eager to talk someone out of their shells in order to make sure they feel good in the group. I am not a natural talker though and I tend to be a bit intimidating because of my clumsy straightforwardness. I do come out as a childish idiot at times... I am aware of this issue. It doesn't happen often anymore and even if, I tend to apologize for having caused any potential awkwardness. I sense the other person first and try to find an appropriate approach.

*INTP*
My dad is an INTP and we're used to having long conversations on all kinds of topics. His dominant Ti has always impressed me and I've developed it greatly (I tend to be stuck in Ni- Ti loop a lot). Both of my closest friends are INTPs too so I've learnt a lot about their approach and tend to imitate them especially in discussions.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

ENTs


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

My Dad (who is INTP) thinks I'm an INTP too. This could be because I'm a complete introvert around the house.
My brother (who is ISTP) thinks I'm an INFP, because he thinks I'm overly cultured and an emotional wreck
Most of my friends would type me as ENTP or ENFP. Other than ENTP, the type I'm closest to is ENFP.
People at my high school would probably say I'm an ENTP, ESFP, ESTP or ENFP because I have a tendency to play the clown.
My ex-girlfriend always thought I'm an INTJ, which surprised me. I actually had myself down as an INTJ before I found out more about typings.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

On the internet people who don't know my type assume I am entp.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm the only one in my life who likes/has looked into typology, therefore I can't really speculate on what other types people have branded me for.

BUT If my friends and loved ones DID look into it, chances are they would think I'm a hardcore Fi-Dom. And that's simply because I'm ultra-emotionally independant, I do things when I want to and like hell I'll rationalize why that is. Except....I only do so, when I feel all the cards are stacked right (Si/Te). But most people who know me, don't seem to get that. They think I just act impulsively on one idea. Because of my lower Fi, I never allowed them to see my thought process behind it, but it was there. They do know I'm very change/risk-adverse, but they only seem to see me when I'm ''acting out'' (which is actually Te) so they probably assume I'm some misguided emotional mess (an unhealthy IxFP).


----------



## LanceyLance (Jul 12, 2017)

I've had a lot of people confuse me as a INTJ.


----------



## Sexecutive (Jul 1, 2017)

Many people think I'm ESTP. But my family think I'm ESTJ.

My type is, most likely, ENTJ.


----------

